# Brook’s Passing



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello Old Friends, 
It’s with a heavy heart that I drop into the forum to let you know that our boy Brook passed on yesterday, a week shy of his 12th birthday.
We believe we gave him the best live we could. He definitely left us with some of our best memories.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.....he is waiting for you on the Rainbow bridge!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So very sorry for your family's loss. 
It seems like it was just yesterday, when they were all puppies, and we joined the forum. 
Hugs
Deb


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh Hobbsy... I'm so so sorry for you and your family

May Brook's memory always be a blessing to you


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
We get to have them for such a short period, but they fill that period with bright light.
Keep him in your memories.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hello Old Friends,
> It’s with a heavy heart that I drop into the forum to let you know that our boy Brook passed on yesterday, a week shy of his 12th birthday.
> We believe we gave him the best live we could. He definitely left us with some of our best memories.
> 
> View attachment 103309


Hello Hobbsy. Said times for us who loved these amazing creatures and they have left us oh so soon. I am not over Bailey's departure about a month ago now. Can't even think of a "replacement." How do you replace perfection?
Maybe one day. Good bye Brook. You were a good dog. May our trails pass one day.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

texasred said:


> So very sorry for your family's loss.
> It seems like it was just yesterday, when they were all puppies, and we joined the forum.
> Hugs
> Deb


It does. Time flies so quickly.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so sorry to read this Hobbsy, I always enjoyed reading of Brooks escapades


----------



## peggypmcl (Mar 22, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your loss. We had our Presley for 12 years also.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hello Old Friends,
> It’s with a heavy heart that I drop into the forum to let you know that our boy Brook passed on yesterday, a week shy of his 12th birthday.
> We believe we gave him the best live we could. He definitely left us with some of our best memories.
> 
> View attachment 103309


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hobbsy.... we all wish with all our hearts they could just live forever.... that picture is amazing, like a portal to the other side of that Rainbow bridge. My Prayers for your peace.


----------



## Deriter (Aug 13, 2019)

They can really grab our hearts, can't they. I will be going through the same thing in a few days. My Sofei is almost 14 years old. She has stopped eating, hips don't work right, and has a terrible time getting up, so I guess it won't be long. She will leave a huge empty space in our lives. Its gonna hurt I know. I wish you the very best Hobbsy


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Deriter said:


> They can really grab our hearts, can't they. I will be going through the same thing in a few days. My Sofei is almost 14 years old. She has stopped eating, hips don't work right, and has a terrible time getting up, so I guess it won't be long. She will leave a huge empty space in our lives. Its gonna hurt I know. I wish you the very best Hobbsy


my heart is with you, as you cherish the last hours/days with your girl


----------

